# Horrible Noise from guts of Antonio Carraro



## tractor bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Just purchased a 2001 TRX 8400 for $5000.00 Aus, has 2900 hrs, it hasn't broken in half like some but it has lost the drive somewhere after the cluch.
Has anyone heard of this problem? I'm told by the local dealer it has been due to lack of maintenance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Did they elaborate on how they determined it was from lack of maintenance? Did they suggest you need a new clutch?


----------



## tractor bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for answering



They said the Central Oscillation Bushes had worn due to lack of grease?
This in turn allowed the weight if the tractor to force down on the drive shafts in the center of the tractor & shear splines & damage gears etc.
No one will give me an exact quote to fix but they expect $10000-$20000 Aus??.

I guess I am asking is the job too big for me to tackle, I have pulled a couple of small Dozers to bits & repaired them however the TRX seems way more complcated to me.I was hoping someone who looks at this Forum in the USA had come across something similar & may be able to guide me.

By the way I think the Clutch is OK as it sounds like it works & the Grunching noise seems to slowly die away when I press it.


----------



## tractor bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally fixed Tractor, $6000.00 for bits & $6000.00 for labour.
Works well but does not climb any better than my Kubota which has Duals.
If anyone owns one of these machines ( TRX 8400 ) make sure you grease the central pivot grease points every 10 hrs as the alternative is very expensive


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you any photos of it Bob?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!.. Bob glad to hear you got it fixed, and Thankyou for the tip..


----------



## dkasten (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, where did you buy your carraro? I am looking to get one and got recommened this site with carraro tractors (you have to click the name), but all of them are outside US, and I would prefer to get one from here, without need to import it from europe....
Advice?


----------



## tractor bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to reply, I hope I can still help.

If you were to buy a TRX 8400 make sure it has great service history re the center pivot problem, the newer models fixed this to some degree. I would only ever buy this type of tractor if you want to go round the side of hills. If your aim is to go straight up & down slashing grass then my L 3130 HST Kubota will stightly outperform the TRX 8400. Note that both of my machines have Duals on the back & this is not recomended by Kubota or Carraro. For hill work I find HST Transmission on the Kubota is exellent.

If I had the chance to buy again I would buy a low slung wide wheel base 40-50HP HST with long back axle centres capable of taking Duals on the Back.

Please note this is my opinion only for my particular property.


----------

